# Apprentice First Day



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

You are union you should be given a tool list.

On the first few days keep an eye open, some guys are tool belt types others bag users, yet others are bucket men. Follow their lead.

Have a pencil at all times.
Show up 15 minutes early.
Be prepared to work.


----------



## Staxmaloney (Jun 8, 2012)

brian john said:


> You are union you should be given a tool list.
> 
> On the first few days keep an eye open, some guys are tool belt types others bag users, yet others are bucket men. Follow their lead.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have the list and all of the tools on it and then some. I'm just trying to avoid looking like a jackass and showing up with a tool belt full of every tool I own when everyone else has a bag or vice versa, lol. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Staxmaloney said:


> Yeah, I have the list and all of the tools on it and then some. I'm just trying to avoid looking like a jackass and showing up with a tool belt full of every tool I own when everyone else has a bag or vice versa, lol. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.


You need a tool box or bag, and a pouch (TYPICALLY) what you will need will depend on the type of job. You might not need any tools just a strong back.


----------



## Staxmaloney (Jun 8, 2012)

brian john said:


> You need a tool box or bag, and a pouch (TYPICALLY) what you will need will depend on the type of job. You might not need any tools just a strong back.


Ok, thanks for the input!


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

brian john said:


> You are union you should be given a tool list.
> 
> On the first few days keep an eye open, some guys are tool belt types others bag users, yet others are bucket men. Follow their lead.
> 
> ...


Pretty much this ^^^^

Also: do not complain, and ALWAYS!!! Ask questions if you are unsure! And, if you mess something up, always "man" up and tell your journeyman. 

I would also add Something my foreman told me: get your task clear in your mind before you go to actually do it. 

I am in my third month of the electrical apprenticeship (did data for about a year before) and these are things that will totally help. Good luck- you will be working very hard but its gonna be great!!


----------



## sparky5454 (Mar 26, 2011)

Get prepared for your first week in school I know over here in california local 11 we have what is called a boot camp and it's 14 days with lots of homework and tests they use it to weed out the weak minded and the people that dont really want to be there... Make sure u show up with ur basic tools in your pouch and and ur wrenches and nut drivers in a Klein bag or tool box near by..and ur lunch box so u don't have to leave when everyone is eating on the job site during break ....good luck welcome aboard


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

sparky5454 said:


> Get prepared for your first week in school I know over here in california local 11 we have what is called a boot camp and it's 14 days with lots of homework and tests they use it to *weed out the weak minded* and the people that dont really want to be there... Make sure u show up with ur basic tools in your pouch and and ur wrenches and nut drivers in a Klein bag or tool box near by..and ur lunch box so u don't have to leave when everyone is eating on the job site during break ....good luck welcome aboard


And possibly some of the best workers. Those that excel in class are not always the best workers. This trade needs grunts as well as specialist.


----------



## Staxmaloney (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm also really concerned about slowing things down. I can take direction well, but I'm pretty green as far as construction trades go, so ill probably need quite a bit of supervision initially.As long as I don't get a J-man who is a real ****, I think I'll be fine. Maybe I'm just over thinking it. It's been a LONG time since I've worked in a field in which I have no practical experience.


----------



## sparky5454 (Mar 26, 2011)

You are over thinking your journeyman will know that u green and will not expect much as far knowing the trade but he will expect hard work and you following direction . The best apprentices are the ones that can anticipate the next step in the the job and have the tool or the material out ready for the journey man, and dont need to be told twice about direction. But that will come with time . Good luck


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

You are brand new and you are concerned as is the normal response.
Just show up on time and keep your mouth shut. Never miss a chance to shut up. Good Luck.


----------



## dowmace (Jan 16, 2008)

Just remember at the end of your first day to pat your jman on the butt and say "good game bro"

It'll instantly put you in the cool kids club.


----------



## Staxmaloney (Jun 8, 2012)

dowmace said:


> Just remember at the end of your first day to pat your jman on the butt and say "good game bro"
> 
> It'll instantly put you in the cool kids club.


Lol, I'll be sure to do that.


----------



## FireInTheWire (Oct 30, 2011)

Staxmaloney said:


> I'm also really concerned about slowing things down. I can take direction well, but I'm pretty green as far as construction trades go, so ill probably need quite a bit of supervision initially.As long as I don't get a J-man who is a real ****, I think I'll be fine. Maybe I'm just over thinking it. It's been a LONG time since I've worked in a field in which I have no practical experience.


I was a massage therapist before I started my construction career. Talk about being green. You will be fine and just do what you are told and don't over think stuff. If you can take direction well that is a key part of being successful. Good luck--- from a fellow first year apprentice


----------



## CraigV (May 12, 2011)

Leave your cell phone in your car.


----------

